# Painting Pressure Treated Wood / Kiln Dried After Treatment



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Painting Pressure Treated Wood / Kiln Dried After Treatment

I have 6 columns to replace on a 1930's porch. The columns are boxes made old growth SYP 1x4 on two sides and 1x6 on two sides. I'm thinking of replacing them using the same dimension materials using #1 SYP KDAT. Not the wet PT type wood. It's kiln dried after the PT.

I do want to leave the job complete within the week of starting including painting. Any input on priming and painting the KDAT material ? 

I always try to use Zinsser Ext Oil Primer Sealer as it locks into the wood better than latex. It can be top coated with either oil or latex. However I'm thinking of using a latex primer due to latent moisture being present, then latex SG as a top coat.

Most importantly, I don't want to wait 30 - 60 days to go back and paint it.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

The wood needs to be less than 14% moister content or else the paint will come off in less than a year. You'd be better off testing it with a meter before you do it.

Some of the lumber yards you use may let you borrow one if you don't have one. If not, they go for about $300 or so. Even if you let it dry for 2 months you still don't know if it's ready to paint. Weather conditions can keep wood well above 14% even after some time goes by.


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

Why not replace the posts with fiberglass posts Never rot and hold paint forever.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

If it's KDAT you should be able to prime
in a week or two, like Jason said thought
best to test.
Maybe you can buy it ahead of time
(I know planning is a beetch) and
sticker it in your garage?
I'd never use anything but oil primer
on exterior wood...especially treated.


----------



## Philly Dude (Dec 23, 2007)

neolitic said:


> I'd never use anything but oil primer
> on exterior wood...especially treated.


Does this go for new lumber or PT only ? I spot prime bare areas on old wood all the time.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Philly Dude said:


> Does this go for new lumber or PT only ? I spot prime bare areas on old wood all the time.


Always had good results with oil
for all exterior work.
Have had less than happy outcomes with
top name water borne.
So... I don't question what 
works anymore.


----------

